# What is the difference between the CPT codes 93284 and 93289



## MKcoder (Jan 12, 2017)

*Cardiology ICD*

Hi What is the difference between the CPT codes 93284 and 93289. Will any one help me understand these two codes. What I need to look for in documentation wise to bill these two codes. Thanks,


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 12, 2017)

What is involved in each is listed in the CPT book guidelines for the Implantable and Wearable Cardiac Device Evaluations section.

It defines the following terms

Interrogation device evaluation: 
& 
Programming device evaluation (in person):

Due to AMA copyright i cannot post the detailed information here


----------



## MKcoder (Jan 12, 2017)

93284 says Programming device evaluation (in person) with iterative adjustments of ICD on the other hand 93289 Interrogation device evaluation (in Person) with analysis review and report.. 
When it says programming that means physician must done or do some work on re programming  in cpt 93284 and on 93289 he just do interrogation just reviewing the numbers or what? 
Thank you so much,


----------



## espressoguy (Jan 12, 2017)

in 93289, the provider interrogates the device and reviews the results.

In 93284, the provider changes the settings (programming) and evaluates the results. The provider may make multiple changes to the settings, evaluating the results of each change. After this evaluation the provider may return to the original programming or may decide to change the programming to a different setting.


----------



## MKcoder (Jan 12, 2017)

espressoguy said:


> in 93289, the provider interrogates the device and reviews the results.
> 
> In 93284, the provider changes the settings (programming) and evaluates the results. The provider may make multiple changes to the settings, evaluating the results of each change. After this evaluation the provider may return to the original programming or may decide to change the programming to a different setting.



Thank you so much


----------

